# lazersteve, which videos



## callicom (Sep 11, 2011)

well i`ve been trying to recover gold from boards for a few months and i admit i`ve learned quite a bit from this forum. i`m starting to have a prety good setup and i`d like to buy lazersteves videos, but for someone that mainly wants to process gold from computers which videos should i order :?:


----------



## Geo (Sep 11, 2011)

i dont think steve has a dvd for Escrap but item #2 deals with gold jewelry, thats as close as it gets.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 11, 2011)

I think the escrap videos Steve has are free on his website. They are enough to get you started in the right direction. I know they really helped me get started.

Jim


----------



## butcher (Sep 11, 2011)

Steve has also posted almost every detail on the forum, with pictures many times.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 11, 2011)

The Acid Peroxide DVD and the Gold Filled DVD will give you enough knowledge to process just about any type of escrap using the methods shown on the two DVDs.

If you want to learn silver, platinum, and palladium the other two DVDs are useful too.

Escrap can be processed using many methods depending on the material.

Steve


----------



## callicom (Sep 12, 2011)

i'm supposing there is more info on the cd's than there is in the short video's that we see on your website :?:


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 14, 2011)

Check out the DVD contents link at the top of my pricing page for more info.


----------



## callicom (Sep 14, 2011)

its too late now, i had my wife get them for me yesterday with her paypal acount, i also picked up the lead cathode, copper mesh and crucible and tweesers. i sure hope the cds help me because i`ve been losing a good bit of gold experimenting. but i`ve come a long way so far with the help of the forum and especialy Geo has been prety generous with his help. anyway i`m looking forward to getting your cds


----------

